# Canada floaters ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I do plan to buy some Canada floaters this year - are there any that are really superior ??? I see Wallyworld already has Flambeau's out at $39.95 for 4 ??? I hope you don't need a bunch of these to work while boat hunting ??? Will 4 off to the side work ??? Will it affect ducks ???
- I have 6 SOB floaters I should repaint to Canadas ???


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

When hunting ducks, I like to use 1/2 to 2 dozen floaters, depending on how big the water is. Normally I set them off to the side, or out a long way from shore, or in a location that I don't want ducks landing. If there are geese in the area, I may put the goose spread to one side of the blind and the duck spread to the other side, this increasing the chance of bagging both species. Rarely have I seen ducks decoy directly to the geese floaters.

As far a brand, I own Flambeau, Carylite, and G&H. And as you might guess I like G&H the best (but most expensive) because of their superior shape and paint job. However I regulary use all three with apparently equal success.

Painting the SOB floaters?!?! What you gonna use then when you hunt snows over water??? Better go with the 4 pac of Flambeaus!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I would have to say try out the new bigfoot floaters they rock :rock: !! I don't think that you can beat them!! I have seen them on the water and they look GREAT!! :thumb: If I came over a bank and saw I would think that they are geese they look that good!! :beer:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I agree that Big Float floaters are awesome--they really look good. Negatives are that they are heavy and expensive. The new G&H floaters are also nice looking but again, heavier and more expensive then the Flambeaus. Also, the G&H heads were real fragile 3-4 years ago (they may be better now (?)) I still use the Flambeau's. In my experience, a spread of 16-20 is enough if you are exclusively hunting geese. As mentioned by Chris, when you have a duck spread out, a few to the side will suffice. I have had singles, pairs, and threesomes come to 3-4 goose decoys on the side of a duck spread. I have had ducks flare from goose decoys in a duck spread while hunting flooded corn and bean fields in Missouri. Some days the ducks would come right in regardless of the goose decoys. Other days, they would flare and flare until we pulled the goose decoys in. That's what makes it fun though!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bigfoots are definitely the best on the market but they are also the most expensive. Flambeau's are a decent deke but they only come in the sentry head position. I use goose floaters (G&H) as confidence dekes. From what I've seen ducks will come to a spread of duck and goose decoys better than a spread of all duck dekes. Plus geese seem to like them better too. :wink:


----------

